# 485 visa: when do I apply for medicals/health check ?



## simpson457 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, I am about to put through an application for a 485 visa.

Do I have to do the exam before putting a visa application or after.
I just read that applicants need to book an exam before putting a visa application(as compared to before when I did it after). 

When I try to book this via medicare, it asks for a HEP ID? How would I obtain this?


----------



## simpson457 (Jun 8, 2014)

I also read the following on the immi site:

_*If you have confirmed that you do not need to undergo health examinations by using My Health Declarations, please indicate on your online application form that you have organised your health examinations when lodging your visa application (as you are considered to have met this requirement)*._

Whould anyone know when the above declaration would be applicable?


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Medicals Problem*

Hi Simpson,

I'm new to this Forum. Before proceeding with my question I would like to thank you for the valuable suggestion and help you are providing for the fellow members.

Coming to my case, I'm planning to to apply 485 visa (post study work visa) but the thing is I haven't completed my medicals yet the reason being my passport is with Indian embassy for PCC clearance as a result I'm unable to book a date for medicals.
So is it ok to submit the application with options "No" for the 2 Health related questions that are being asked in the online application.

" Have you and all persons included in this application booked or undergone a medical examination for the purpose of this application?
No Yes

If No, has the Department's My Health Declarations service advised that no health examinations are required?
No Yes"

And when we select "No" options following error message pops up saying 

"The following errors have been encountered:
1. All persons included in this application need to use the department's My Health Declarations service to determine whether health examinations are required and then proceed to complete any required health examinations - otherwise you will not meet the criteria for grant of this visa."

I have already submitted My Health Declaration.Its just the medicals that I'm not able to book.

One of friend who is facing the same situation has called Immigration Department, they have advised to submitted the application with "No" options but leave a note while uploading the documents so that the case officer will know what has happened.

Please let me know what have you done in your case.

Thanks in advance in help.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------

